
Dart vs. node for flutter app server side - LawZ
Hey,<p>I want to start a new project to learn flutter.
I would like to know your opinion about which language should i use for the server side.<p>thanks,
======
marianocordoba
I had the same question and ended up with Node, just because there are a lot
of resources and a big community to help. Also, I can't share code between
server and app, so I can't save code by using Dart on the server. But in the
end both can be used and is your choice, none is better. If you go with Dart,
I recommend you to check out [https://aqueduct.io/](https://aqueduct.io/)

~~~
thosakwe
There is also Angel: [https://angel-dart.github.io](https://angel-
dart.github.io)

People tend to ignore it in these conversations (which frankly, is often
disheartening), but it’s been used in production, and is nearly done with a
large upgrade.

(disclaimer: I am the creator)

~~~
marianocordoba
Thanks for sharing and great job btw! I will give it a try soon.

------
isoos
Depends on what you want to do on the server side. For many, it is enough to
have a Postgresql database backend, and a very limited amount of other
services needed, in such cases Dart is great for server side.

If you rely on many third-party services, chances are that the client API
coverage is not that great, and you are better off with node at this point.

